# Nurture Soap Frangrances



## Lina (Aug 16, 2015)

First time shopping at Nurture for fragrances. Any recommendations?


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 16, 2015)

I like her Coconut Lime, Lavender, and After the Rain. 

Avoid at all costs the Blackberry Sage for soap.  It accelerates CP straight to soap on a stick, and does not stick in either CP or HP.  Strictly lotion or other bath and body.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 16, 2015)

The Nag is nice, but it ashes. Juicy Apricot smells fantastic oob and in B&B (haven't soaped it yet).


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a bunch of their FOs. I've soaped coconut lime, black raspberry vanilla, juicy apricot, after the rain,  and caramel coffee. Just soaped aqua di gio this weekend. So far everything has been sticking. Caramel coffee mellows out to a really nice vanilla caramel scent, less on coffee.Coconut lime is less on the coconut and more limey after cure. My friend who doesn't like coconut scented things really likes this one. I really like juicy apricot cause it's not one of those overly sweet fruity scents and has been sticking. BRV is probably the most liked fruity scent amongst friends and family from Nurture. After the rain is a nice fresh scent that everyone has liked. I just used it in a salt bar a couple of weeks ago. 

I'm not a fan of island getaway and Caribbean holiday too much. Island getaway has more of a detergenty smell to me. Caribbean holiday is wayyy to grapey for me. But I haven't soaped either.  I also have fresh picked apples but I've read it accelerates like crazy so I have to muster up the courage to do that one.

Keep in mind a good amount of their FOs have phthalates in them.  I think only a few such as coconut lime and aqua di gio don't. Carrie is in the process of reformulating them without. I know some people mind and some people don't. https://www.google.com/search?q=pht...ved=0CBsQvwUoAGoVChMI8r7hl9SvxwIVTFyICh1_nQHX


----------



## Lina (Aug 17, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> I have a bunch of their FOs. I've soaped coconut lime, black raspberry vanilla, juicy apricot, after the rain,  and caramel coffee. Just soaped aqua di gio this weekend. So far everything has been sticking. Caramel coffee mellows out to a really nice vanilla caramel scent, less on coffee.Coconut lime is less on the coconut and more limey after cure. My friend who doesn't like coconut scented things really likes this one. I really like juicy apricot cause it's not one of those overly sweet fruity scents and has been sticking. BRV is probably the most liked fruity scent amongst friends and family from Nurture. After the rain is a nice fresh scent that everyone has liked. I just used it in a salt bar a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I'm not a fan of island getaway and Caribbean holiday too much. Island getaway has more of a detergenty smell to me. Caribbean holiday is wayyy to grapey for me. But I haven't soaped either.  I also have fresh picked apples but I've read it accelerates like crazy so I have to muster up the courage to do that one.
> 
> Keep in mind a good amount of their FOs have phthalates in them.  I think only a few such as coconut lime and aqua di gio don't. Carrie is in the process of reformulating them without. I know some people mind and some people don't. https://www.google.com/search?q=pht...ved=0CBsQvwUoAGoVChMI8r7hl9SvxwIVTFyICh1_nQHX



Thank-you! What are phthalates?


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 17, 2015)

Lina said:


> Thank-you! What are phthalates?



From the FDA: http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/ProductsIngredients/Ingredients/ucm128250.htm

There is debate over what constitutes amounts that can lead to adverse reactions.  Some folks prefer to avoid them altogether. 

A lot of soap supply companies have gone/are going phthalate-free or at least let you know which FO contain them.


----------

